# Is anyone wiser in the ways of ways than me?



## Dranreb (May 9, 2014)

Watching the sun go down with a beer I got to musing on ways.....an odd sort of word, but like any word most seem very odd in isolation.

The Romans had the Appian Way, we have byways, and had highway men, then we had the 'Permanent Way' which was two rails that avoided the erosion problems of dirt roads, this was shortened to 'Railway', seems a natural progression to call the part that our lathe 'carriage' runs on a 'Way', especially as the metal lathe developed alongside the early days of steam..

Dependable thought processes clouded by alcohol I'm leaving it to you guys now.

Bernard


----------



## rafe (May 9, 2014)

that's way too deep for me !I'm sure someone else will weigh in on it,by the way.


----------



## xalky (May 9, 2014)

No way!.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................Way!


----------



## Terrywerm (May 9, 2014)

Oh, by the way...


----------



## Ray C (May 9, 2014)

By the way (which is an interesting phrase in-and-of itself) the word way -just means 'path'.  No way do you need to confuse yourself more than that or you'll go the way of crazy.


Ray  (and I almost signed-off as 'Way' instead of 'Ray')


----------



## hvontres (May 9, 2014)

Way to go guys


----------



## uncle harry (May 10, 2014)

Way too groovy & far out.


----------



## xalky (May 10, 2014)

There has to be a better way!anic:


----------



## davidh (May 10, 2014)

you guys have WAY too much time,


----------



## dan12 (May 10, 2014)

that is way out there.......


----------



## mekanix48 (May 10, 2014)

'Watching the sun go down with a beer I got to musing on ways.....an odd sort of word, but like any word most seem very odd in isolation'.

Now that's the only WAY to be..  :roflmao: ..depending on which WAY you look at it, my WAY of musing on something would be with a single malt (double of course).. :rofl: .. time to give up methinks..    LOL.

George


----------



## mcostello (May 10, 2014)

Go ALL THE WAY. :lmao:


----------



## Rapscallion (May 10, 2014)

"I am the ___, the truth and the life"  Jesus Christ.


----------



## jpfabricator (May 10, 2014)

The fifth way, WAY-V!

Jake Parker


----------



## xalky (May 10, 2014)

davidh said:


> you guys have WAY too much time,



It's just our ""way" !


----------



## rafe (May 10, 2014)

This has gotten way out of line , maybe the thread should be put a-way or at least out of the way.When I replied to the first post I had no way of knowing it would turn into a way for other members to think of ways to use way and ways over and over again....But the eternal question ...why does one drive on the parkway yet park on the driveway


----------



## xalky (May 10, 2014)

If the freeway is free, is the highway high?


----------



## Rapscallion (May 11, 2014)

The freeways are no longer freeways where I stay because they now have toll gates on them. I think we should start calling them payways.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 11, 2014)

Rapscallion said:


> The freeways are no longer freeways where I stay because they now have toll gates on them. I think we should start calling them payways.



Years ago I noticed Austria had "free freeways", except for some parts like long tunnels and bridges which can save the drivers a lot of time.
The most of European countries have toll motorways: here they are called "Autostrade", we had them since 1921 and they are pretty expensive, at least in my area.
The way of an Italian lathe is called "guida": for us it has also a sense of "leading and driving", so maybe it is even more appropriate than "way".
What is curious is the lathe dogs, in Italian, are called "bride"… I can imagine funny inconveniences at international machinists meetings: «Bride for sale»
:roflmao:


----------



## John Hasler (May 11, 2014)

Rapscallion said:


> The freeways are no longer freeways where I stay because they now have toll gates on them. I think we should start calling them payways.



We call those turnpikes.  In the 18th century you gave the guy at the tollbooth a penny and he turned his pike aside and let you through.


----------



## Rapscallion (May 11, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> We call those turnpikes.  In the 18th century you gave the guy at the tollbooth a penny and he turned his pike aside and let you through.



Here our real name for them is Tollroads. They have even implemented a system in my province "Gauteng" were it has developed into a system called e-toll. No longer do the cars have to stop and pay at a tollgate, they simply drive under a gantry and the electronics technology charges there account. If you are not e-tagged you are sent a bill by the powers that be and you pay a more expensive rate.
I guess they could not rake in enough money by stopping everyone. I bet it's only a matter of time before the system is implemented nation wide.

And it's way too expensive IMHO.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 11, 2014)

uncle harry said:


> Way too groovy & far out.


           Understand the past,contemplate the present and see a way to the future........BLJHB


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 11, 2014)

Why do you Park in the Driveway and Drive on the Parkway?

 "Billy G"


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 11, 2014)

For even more brain straining for those who are imbibing....Why does sour cream have an expiration date????


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 11, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Why do you Park in the Driveway and Drive on the Parkway?
> 
> "Billy G"



Because those names were assigned by the guy who designed an Interstate Highway in Hawaii…
:roflmao:


----------



## awander (Jul 11, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Why do you Park in the Driveway and Drive on the Parkway?
> 
> "Billy G"



Damn-you beat me to it, Bill.....Way to go!


----------



## Dranreb (Jul 12, 2014)

Reading Terry Pratchetts marvelous book 'Raising  Steam' up on our sunset roost is often hampered by the pages going into shadow and thus unreadable with the low sun in ones eyes, however a shiny can of beer held  at just the right angle bathes the page in brilliant red reflected light 

Said angle is rarely the same as the correct imbibing angle, which is a tad inconvenient 

A two can approach or a mirror system may be required......







Bernard


----------



## NightWing (Jul 12, 2014)

Perhaps this should be studied by the Ways and Means committee.


----------



## rafe (Jul 12, 2014)

So any one else want to weigh in? Sounds the same but spelled a different way.Just a slight return , now I'll go a-way


----------

